# Super Smash Bros Rumble v0.8 DEMO



## Another World (Jun 25, 2010)

*Super Smash Bros Rumble v0.8 DEMO*
Update



Super Smash Bros. Rumble has been updated. The project Web site appears to be offline, check ore0's post below for more information.




Download 



Source



Homepage  





 Discuss


----------



## ore0 (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's a link to their forums release topic with all the information: http://ssbrumble.ipbfree.com/index.php?sho...mp;#entry117258


----------



## rakaJD (Jun 25, 2010)

I think it's so ironic how just about yesterday, when the new Super Smash Bros Crash! demo had been released, people were saying this project was dead.


----------



## ZPE (Jun 26, 2010)

rakaJD said:
			
		

> I think it's so ironic how just about yesterday, when the new Super Smash Bros Crash! demo had been released, people were saying this project was dead.



Probably a reaction of some sorts to the Crash demo.


----------



## dan80315 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank God it's not dead. Crash sucked beyond so many levels.


----------



## monaug5 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is getting good again.

Isnt someone else making a smash bros game called miguel?


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 26, 2010)

It sometimes crashes for me D=


----------



## athemoe (Jun 30, 2010)

Well,
I think Crash is better,

but the sprites of rumble are more beautifull.


----------



## ps991 (Jul 1, 2010)

we do put in a lot of work to make this a great game

oh and, ill take this opportunity to advertise that rumble needs spriters, feel free to post in the appropriate spot on our forums if you wish to join, and show us a little of your work


----------



## Gazooki (Jul 1, 2010)

Finally, you can actually attack in this one. Before it was nothing but a tech demo, now it's playable. It's taken a while to get that far though, so I don't have high hopes of this actually getting finished.


----------



## ps991 (Jul 1, 2010)

and why not, we have several characters that are almost done being sprited, our code is very organized to incorporate any thing we need, we have everything planned out, and we do plan on finishing this! SO TAKE THAT BACK... or else...


----------



## Saf1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm planning this on a DSi and it crashes then tells me I don't have enough VRAM and I should use less sprites or something. Any idea how I can fix this?


----------



## powerfull Tails (Jul 2, 2010)

it does not work on r4 even with ysmenu

is there a fix avalable for r4 users?


----------



## ps991 (Jul 2, 2010)

vram = virtual ram, if you use more than 128 sprites, it will crash, which can only happen if you are creating a stage in the stage builder

as for the r4, there is no possible fix as of now, but be sure your microsd is FULL FORMATTED to FAT. also to find a solution if there is one, you should try looking around on the ssbr forums http://www.ssbrumble.ipbfree.com , because i do not have an r4


----------



## Diddy_Kong (Jul 2, 2010)

Why does the first post have a picture of Mario and Link in it? It's an old screenshot considering that Mario is the only playable character (until we get more spriters) and Mario's Idle sprite is outdated.

Thanks for your support and I hope you enjoyed a taste of what is to come in demo 0.9/1.

EDIT: We just released an update to demo 0.8. We promised we would in the other GBATemp topic and on our forums and main blog (before it went down), so here it is. It allows the player to select the stage builder stages in the Custom Stage Select and play on them.

A few things to note:

In the stage builder, when you first build your stage, click the "new" button, not the staticy icon. If you click on the static first and then build a stage and save it, it will not work when you try to load it.

There was also a stock mode added...just because... tap the word "time" to change to stock and you can select how much stock to play with.

When selecting a custom stage in the custom stage select, tap the word to select it (it appears as though nothing happens) and then press A to start the match.

Here is a download since I can not edit the first post...
http://www.mediafire.com/?yg2ojyyjm02


----------



## Marauding (Jul 5, 2010)

monaug5 said:
			
		

> This is getting good again.
> 
> Isnt someone else making a smash bros game called miguel?


SSBCRASH is that game. It is being made by migeul.


----------



## Diddy_Kong (Jul 5, 2010)

NO! SSB Crash is made by Miguel. This is made by Diddy and Ps991 >_>


----------



## Saf1 (Jul 6, 2010)

ps991 said:
			
		

> vram = virtual ram, if you use more than 128 sprites, it will crash, which can only happen if you are creating a stage in the stage builder
> 
> as for the r4, there is no possible fix as of now, but be sure your microsd is FULL FORMATTED to FAT. also to find a solution if there is one, you should try looking around on the ssbr forums http://www.ssbrumble.ipbfree.com , because i do not have an r4




I'm using an M3i on a DSi and I've tried every possible combination just to get the game started and nothing is working. I've even tried just mario in any of the premade levels and still it crashes. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Saf1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Perhaps I'm doing something wrong. Is there some kind of formatting I have to do to the file before I put it on my system? I'm just copy and pasting it via the directions in the txt file.


----------



## ps991 (Jul 9, 2010)

put in on the root of your card, the root being the place when you first open your card


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Dec 11, 2010)

Is this project dead?


----------

